# Dr. Lecter mask.



## GBH (Oct 12, 2009)

Howdy y'all, so can any one suggest a good site to get a Hannibal mask? (no prizes for guessing who I'm going as this Halloween!) I've done the usual ebay search and found a few good ones but the majority are those cheap-ass plastic pieces of crap you get in toy stores.

I do have a preference: no fiberglass if possible (saw an awesome resin one on ebay but the straps were ultra lame looking). I accept most, if not all, masks are going to be made of fiberglass but to me fiberglass just sounds weak. Personally I'd prefer a hard plastic but I guess beggers can't be choosers.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I think your best bet would be eBay. New items are listed daily, so just keep an eye out. I've been able to pick up many masks and props lately for cheap due to the lack of interest now that it's the off season. Just keep an eye out and good luck!
.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Why not cut down a hocky mask and silver paint you some bamboo scewers then hot glue them behind the mouth opening?

Should be easy to pull off, and all told might cost you about 20 bucks tops (depending on the hocky mask).

There are 3 versions of his mask, two being very similar...


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

I made one using a hockey mask and some metal pieces hot glued on the inside over the mouthpiece.


----------

